# Tear Stains - 8 months old HELP!!!



## HayleyC (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

I'm new here! I got my Maltese baby Teddy around March this year. I have always been hot on his grooming but he didn't seem to have any tear staining issues as a very young pup when his first teeth came through. Since around 7 months his eyes have been terribly tear stained and no matter what I do nothing seems to help them!

I have taken him to the vets about it and they advised that it is probably due to his adult teeth coming through, but they prescribed some eye drops just in case he had an eye infection. I have been using the eye drops daily and cleaning his eyes daily with a Pro pooch tear stain remover and have been occasionally using the Tropiclean blueberry tear stain shampoo as advised by the groomers. Neither of these have made much difference. I have also tried cornstarch and some other tearstain removing products such as diamond eyes but these were unsuccessful too. I have read many threads on here looking for answers but having spent quite a lot of money already on unsuccessful products I thought I would reach out myself for advice.

I know the staining is probably due to teething, but I am desperate to find something to remove the stains as I am fed up with people asking what is wrong with his eyes. By the looks of him you'd never think I groom him thoroughly every day!

I have attached some pictures so you can see how badly they are stained.

Any advice would be appreciated!

Many thanks,

Hayley


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a common issue with our little Malts and this is happening due to teething. Your little one will eventually outgrow this and it takes patience on your behalf. And I also want to mention that little Teddy is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Welcome to SM Haley & Teddy!
I agree with Snuggles Mom....Be patient it will most likely go away when Teddy is done teething. I also remember the heartbreaking feeling when friends and family would look at Abella and say "what is wrong with her eyes".... Abella being my first maltese I too tried so many many products/potions recommended - none helped cure her staining. Her tear staining ended up clearing after she was done teething all on its own. I might add that it is important too keep Teddys face as dry as possible and keep his eyes cleaned of "gunk". Be Patient - This too will pass!
Im looking forward too seeing many more pictures of Teddy as he grows up with us here on SM - He is adorable!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Please do not use this product (see attached) it states it is for tear stains and the groomer used it this week and 3 dogs have eye issues.


----------



## HayleyC (Sep 9, 2020)

hempsteadjb said:


> Please do not use this product (see attached) it states it is for tear stains and the groomer used it this week and 3 dogs have eye issues.
> View attachment 275146
> View attachment 275147



Thank you guys for your kind responses. 

That is absolutely awful! I am so sorry for your experience! I hope the little ones recover well! Thank you for the warning, I am so glad that this isn't a product that I have used.

Just an update on Ted - He is 1 year old at the end of this month and he is still suffering with very wet eyes & tear stains despite regular grooming and drying of his eyes. I have noticed that he still has 2 baby teeth which I believe should have fallen out by now so I am going to take him to the vets tomorrow to get some advice.

How long did it take your your little ones to stop tearing? It seems like it is never going to end!

Hayley


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

HayleyC said:


> Thank you guys for your kind responses.
> 
> That is absolutely awful! I am so sorry for your experience! I hope the little ones recover well! Thank you for the warning, I am so glad that this isn't a product that I have used.
> 
> ...


Hi Haley. I know making sure I only gave Kobe bottled water made a big difference too. Something about the tap water here where I live made it horrible. My husband threw a fit one day when he saw me give Kobe sink water and to be spiteful  and because I though there was nothing wrong with it I gave him tap water exclusively. I immediately noticed tear stains growing. So I researched and found that might be my problem. I changed and within days it was cleared up. Last time I give Kobe 2nd best to be spiteful to my husband who had the greatest intentions. Also that its out of a stainless steel bowl.

Also I try to keep the hair around his eyes trimmed. He kept getting poked in the eyes and that made them tear more, er go wet more often and more problems. Hope either of these suggestions might help.


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

My Maltese is almost 2 years old, definitely past teething, and she still has bad tear staining. I wipe her eyes with TrisOptho wipes 2-3x a day, and keep the hair around her eyes cut as close to her skin as I can. It keeps her face looking not terrible (that is, I don't give her hair a chance to grow out red all over her face) but if I didn't keep cutting it off her whole face would be red. 😢 
This wasn't a problem with our previous Maltese.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

While I am not quite sure what that tear staining might be from, perhaps it might be something else instead. I can remember when our Chrissy had very, very bad tear staining and it was due to her bad dental issue what we were not aware of. Once she had a very extensive Dental surgery her Tear Staining went away. Perhaps you might want to make an appointment with your Vet just to rule out anything that might be causing the Tear Staining.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm so sorry you are still dealing with tear staining. 
I wish there was an easy "one size fits all" answer.
Along with what you are doing and getting teeth cleaned/checked (like Snuggles mom suggested) - I would also try using bottled spring water. While I was on vacation for a couple weeks I only used the filtered water from the refrigerator and I noticed Abella started getting a little tear staining back. After returning home and getting her back on her spring water and keeping her eyes clean and face dry it cleared right up. Hoping you will find the answer that works for your cute little fluff. 💕
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The only thing i can add to what everyone else said is to try and camouflage the staining until the teething stops ( my girls were well over a year before the staining stopped). I used boric acid and cornstarch mixed together and would pat with an eyeshadow brush making sure i dont go too close to the eye. I used to take my fingers to work it in a bit so it doesnt dust up into the eye and use the other hand to cover. This worked very well for me.
The boric acid has a bit of antibiotic in it and the cornstarch will whiten abit. Boric acid you can find at the pharmacy. Please dont make the mistake of using borax which is meant for cleaning.


----------



## HayleyC (Sep 9, 2020)

Just an update on Ted - He now nearly 13 months old and he still has staining but not as bad as before. He has been to the vet again and he still has 3 baby teeth which may need to be removed (waiting on a follow up appointment). I think this might be a big contributor to the staining but I won't know until he has them removed.

I have clipped his face hair really short (he looks like a chihuahua now haha) and have been using the Eye Envy Tear stain removing kit twice daily. So far, so good, there is minimal staining, although it has only been a few days since he has his hair cut. I will update again in a few weeks.

Thank you all so much for your helpful responses!


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

He is too cute!!


----------



## titafoch (Nov 28, 2020)

HayleyC said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new here! I got my Maltese baby Teddy around March this year. I have always been hot on his grooming but he didn't seem to have any tear staining issues as a very young pup when his first teeth came through. Since around 7 months his eyes have been terribly tear stained and no matter what I do nothing seems to help them!
> 
> ...


Sorry about Vets but they don't have a clue about tear staining... it is because of teething, once my Mischa had removed 8 teeth that wouldn't get loose and she had double raw of teeth she stop staining and of course she had her hair trimed now she is white...It would have taken a lot longer to cleared up if she had not had removed those baby teeth...
Good luck


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

hempsteadjb said:


> Please do not use this product (see attached) it states it is for tear stains and the groomer used it this week and 3 dogs have eye issues.
> View attachment 275146
> View attachment 275147


Omg his eye. How is he now?


----------



## Judy York (Feb 9, 2021)

kayanne said:


> My Maltese is almost 2 years old, definitely past teething, and she still has bad tear staining. I wipe her eyes with TrisOptho wipes 2-3x a day, and keep the hair around her eyes cut as close to her skin as I can. It keeps her face looking not terrible (that is, I don't give her hair a chance to grow out red all over her face) but if I didn't keep cutting it off her whole face would be red. 😢
> This wasn't a problem with our previous Maltese.


Don't know how you got her but possible to check the breeder with other pup her age. they should be more than happy 
to help you.See if anyone else had the same problem with same litter


----------



## dianeloveszoey (Feb 20, 2021)

HayleyC said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new here! I got my Maltese baby Teddy around March this year. I have always been hot on his grooming but he didn't seem to have any tear staining issues as a very young pup when his first teeth came through. Since around 7 months his eyes have been terribly tear stained and no matter what I do nothing seems to help them!
> 
> ...


We've had three Maltese dogs one of which had a similar problem (not quite that bad). We were told that using bottled or filtered water will help this condition. It has worked for us. May take a while to get rid of the stain. Also make sure to keep the corners of the eyes clean (daily). Hope this helps.


----------



## sujaya03 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi all,
My 9 mths old Benji also had tear staining. We flushed his tear ducts at 6 mths and the staining has reduced a lot. We were using Love my eyes tear stain remover. Now I noticed hair loss around his eyes and on the nose. We showed a vet. She said its not fungal. Could be allergic. Not too sure if its due to "Love my eyes". Am so upset now.


----------

